#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [影片] [影片]櫻花牌熱水器的廣告

## 狼王白牙

老實說... 我沒在看電視, 直到妹妹跟我講有這個廣告..才到網路上把這段影片找出來上傳

這是台灣的櫻花牌熱水器廣告

小貓咪長大之後要做什麼呢 XD

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft7Vi3tEjCc[/youtube]

----------


## 奈良

感覺好像是很久以前的廣告耶=W="...
小貓咪囧"...長大之後不要太凶喔(抖抖)...

----------


## 鵺影

這廣告不算久吧，
前一陣子還有在第四台看過的，
最近才都換成「櫻花送安檢」的版本，
也就是澎恰恰的新廣告...^^"

----------

